# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Lajmi i fundit nga situata në Gërdec pas shpërthimit

## leci

Shperthim i fuqishem ne Gerdec te Vores.5 shperthime te fuqishme ne depon e municioneve.
Ka lajme per shume te plagosur dhe eshte bllokuar autostrada Durres Tirane.
Aereoporti pezulloi  fluturimet dhe helikopteret civile po japin ndihmen e pare.

----------


## Jack Watson

*SHPERTHIM NE NJE DEPO MUNICIONESH NE VORE. BERISHA: SITUATA E RENDE*

Shperthim i fuqishem ne Gerdec te Vores. Shperthimi ka ndodhur ne nje depo municioni gjate operacionit qe po behej atje per asgjesim municionesh. Shperthimi eshte degjuar si ne Tirane ashtu dhe ne Durres. Nuk dihet ende shkaku i shperthimit, por mesohet se ka te lenduar, edhe pse nuk dihet ende numri i sakte i tyre. Drejt vendit te ngjarjes jane nisur makinat zjarrefikese, nderkohe qe eshte bllokuar trafiku ne autostrade. Per kete shkak policia ka krijuar korsi emergjence ne autostade. Nga ana tjeter mesohet se persona te plagosur, qe po udhetonin me autobusin e linjes Tirane- Durres, jane paraqitur ne spitalin e Durresit.

Berisha: Situata e rende
Kryeministri Berisha e vlereson te rende situaten ne Gerdec te Vores ku ka patur nje shperthim ne nje depo municionesh. Drejt vendngjarjes jane nisur disa helikopter per te kontrolluar situaten, por dhe per te evakuuar popullsine. Nderkaq pritet nje mbledhje e jashtezakonshme e qeverise. Shperthimi ka ndodhur prane nje zone te banuar. Sipas kreut te qeverise situata eshte tejet e rende dhe alarmante. Nuk dihet ende numri I viktimave, por spitali ushtarak dhe ai NEne Tereza jane ne gatishmeri te plote.Eshte krijuar nje situata e rende per shkak se kane shperthyer municionet. Ne fshatin Gerdec, qe eshte fare pak km nga Vora Shperthimi ka ndodhur gjate procesit te cmontimit qe nje kompani po kryente. Atje jane nisur disa helikoptere per te nxjerr te plagosurit, por deri tani eshte situate e renduar. Po behet evakuimi I banoreve nga fshatrat tha Berisha.

Te demtuar nga shperthimi i predhave
Gazetari I tv News24, Gerti Xhaja konfirmon se pervec shperthimit te madh jane degjuar edhe 4 shperthime te tjera. Sipas tij situata eshte vertete e rende dhe ka persona te demtuar brenda repartit, nderkohe qe banore jane goditur nga predha dhe municionet qe ndodheshin ne depon ushtarake. Nuk ka ende nje komunikate zyrtare per ngjarjen, nderkohe qe reparti i Mbrojtes civile ka mberritur ne vendngjarje dhe jane duke kryer veprimet e tyre. 

Evakuohen banoret. Vazhdojne shperthimet
Vazhdon evakuimi i banoreve ne Gerdec te Vores, nderkohe qe shperthimet vazhdojne fuqishem. Afer depos ka shume banesa, catite e te cilave jane te demtuara. Ngjarja ka shkaktuar tronditje te thelle tek njerezit, nderkohe qe ka pasur edhe te plagosur. Ne spitalin e Durresit vazhdojne te vijne te lenduar . Ata shfaqin demtime te ndryshme, kudh te lehta dhe kush te renda.

Te plagosurit e pare te QSUT
Ne spitalin universitar Nene Tereza kane mberritur 10 persona te lenduar dhe ne gjendje te rende. Ata jane shtruar ne repartin e djegieve, nderkohe qe pritet te vine te plagosur te tjere. 5 nga personat jane ne gjendje edhe me te rende. Nje djale I ri ka kaluar ne depresion per shkak te gjendjes qe ka kaluar, por nuk ka djegie ne trup.







-----------------------

Këta gazetarët në TV thonë që bilanci i dëmtuarave është si bilanc lufte, dëme materiale të pallogaritshme, fëmijë, gra e pleq të lënduar, shtëpi të shembura.

Thuhet se ka 27 km galeri me armatime, rrezik të formohet ndonjë liqen.

----------


## leci

Ministri Ndoka: Gjithsej 155 te plagosur 

Mesohen shifrat e para te te plagosurve si pasoje e shperthimit ne Gerdec te Vores. Ministri I Shendetesise, Nard Ndoka ka bere me dije se jane 70 te plagosur ne spitalin Ushtarak, 15 ne spitalin “Nene Tereza” dhe 70 ne spitalin e Durresit. Sipas ministrit jane marre te gjitha masat per akomodimin e te plagosurve, ndersa ka theksuar se nuk ka ende te dhena per te vdekur. Ndoka tha se jane marre te gjitha masat per mjekimin e te plagosurve ndersa jane vene ne gatishmeri edhe spitalet e rretheve me te aferta. Nderkaq jashte spitalit ushtarak jane mbledhur dhjetera njerez per te mesuar per te afermit. 

Ne Gerdec 4 depo me municione
Kur ka kaluar me shume se nje ore nga ngjarja vazhdojne shperthimet ne Gerdec, edhe pse me intesitet te ulet. Situata eshte dramatike, ndersa Vora eshte braktisur nga banoret. Ne vendngjarje jane 4 depo armatimesh te mbushura me armatime dhe municone te ndryshme . flitet per 10 punetore qe kane qene duke punuar per cmontimin e municioneve, nderkohe qe nuk konfirmohet nje shifer e sakte.

Ish ministri Gjoni rrefen: Kam pare te plagosur, jam I traumatizuar 

Ish ministri i Brendshem Gjoni, e pershkruan tronditese ngjarjen ndersa shprehet se eshte is hokuar nga gjithcka ka pare. Ish zyrtari ndodhej me makinen e tij para autobusit me pasagjere te demtuar rende nga shperthimi. Sipas tij ne momentin e shperthimit trafiku ishte shume I ngarkuar e makinat po ecnin me ngadale. “Kam pare shume njerez te demtuar. Per mua shqetesim perbejne banoret perreth, duhet te kontrollohen” tha Gjoni duke shtuar “jam shume I traumatizuar”. 

Ne rrezik nje femije 2 vjec
Ne rrezik per jeten nje femije 2 vjec. Ai eshte futur menjehere ne sallen e operacionit sepse eshte goditur nga dy plumba. 

Caktivizimi i municioneve po behej nga nje kompani amerikane 
Kompania qe punonte per caktivizimin e municioneve ishte nje kompani amerikane e kontaktuar ng NATO. Mesohet se ne momentin e shperthimit kane qene duke punuar 5 shtetas amerikane dhe disa shqiptar. 

Rifillojne fluturimet ne aeroportin “Nene Tereza” 

Kane nisur fluturimet ne aeroportin e Tiranes. Pas normalizimit te situates ne kete aeroport, ku puna u bllokua si pasoje e shperthimeve, u vertetua se sistemet e komunikimit dhe navigimit jane ne rregull dhe cdo gje eshte normale dhe pa probleme. 


Ndalohet qarkullimi ne autostraden Tirane- Durres
Për shkak të situatës së krijuar në Gërdec, Vorë, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit kërkon mirkuptimin e qytetarëve se nuk do të lejohet kalimi I automjeteve nga autostrada Tiranë -Durrës dhe anasjelltas. Ju lutemi qytetarëve të na mirkuptojnë dhe të gjejnë rrugë të tjera për tu lëvizur në drejtim të këtyre dy qyteteve. 
Ndalimi I qarkullimit në këtë aks do të vazhdojë deri në një njoftim të dytë. 

Deshmitari: Ne repartin ushtarak ne Gerdec ishin 30 ushtare 
Shifrat e personave te plagosur ne spitalin e Durresit jane kontradiktore. Sipas korrespondentit tone ne Durres jane 40 personat e plagosur ne kete spital, ndersa ministri I Shendetesise ka deklaruar se atje jane 70 te tille. 
Nderkaq, nje deshmitar, nje kamarier I fshatit Berdec, I quajtur Denis Muka eshte shprehur se shperthimi ka ardhur nga nje departament ushtarak qe quhej “Druri I bukur”, ko sipas tij ndodheshin 30 ushatare. Muka shprehet se ai ka qene duke punuar per nje dasme ne momentin e shperthimit. I riu thote me tej se nuk mban mend asgje, ndersa shfaqet shume i tronditur.



balkanweb.com

----------


## Bledari

Ministri Ndoka: Gjithsej 155 te plagosur

Mesohen shifrat e para te te plagosurve si pasoje e shperthimit ne Gerdec te Vores. Ministri I Shendetesise, Nard Ndoka ka bere me dije se jane 70 te plagosur ne spitalin Ushtarak, 15 ne spitalin Nene Tereza dhe 70 ne spitalin e Durresit. Sipas ministrit jane marre te gjitha masat per akomodimin e te plagosurve, ndersa ka theksuar se nuk ka ende te dhena per te vdekur. Ndoka tha se jane marre te gjitha masat per mjekimin e te plagosurve ndersa jane vene ne gatishmeri edhe spitalet e rretheve me te aferta. Nderkaq jashte spitalit ushtarak jane mbledhur dhjetera njerez per te mesuar per te afermit.

----------


## Bledari

Foto te tjera

----------


## Bledari

foto te tjera..........

----------


## Rrjeti

Shperthimi: Situata e rende

*Me sa lexova në një faqe tjetër të internetit shpërthimet janë pasojë e shkatrrimit të armëve repektivisht municionit nëpër depot e ndryshme.Mirëpo do parashtroj pyetjen : pse dhe kush kërkon shkatrrimin e armatimit dhe municionit në Shqipëri?!Asnjë shteti rreth e përqark Shqipërisë nuk i kërkohet e bile s´mund tua përmendish shkatrrimin e armëve .Këta jo vetëm që nuk i shkatrojnë armët e marra me donacione po përkundrazi armatosen deri në dhëmbë e asnjë kopil qoft i lindjes qoft i perëndimit nuk reagon e kur janë në pyetje shqipatrët repektivisht fuqia mbrojtëse e jona ata duan që ne mos të kemi mbrojtje.Greko dhe serbofilët me diverzione munohen në cdo mënyrë të veprojnë kundrejt neve po shpresoj që forcat atdhetare nuk do lejojnë këtë gjë.Edhe na sikur të tjerët rreth e përqark duhet të armatosemi pasiqë forca duhet të kundërshtohet me forcë e jo me fjalë e tradhëti.Shqiptar zgjohu!!!!* 
------------------------------------------------------------- 
15.03.2008 
15:00 - Gazetari i albeu.com i cili gjendet ne Spitalin Ushtarak njofton se numri i te lenduarve qe kane kerkuar ndihme ne SUQU ka kaluar 100-shin. Ne Spitain Ushtarak ishin edhe Topi, Berisha, Ndoka, Alibeaj, etj. 
Disa shperthime kane ndodhur para pak minuash e fshatin Gerdec te Vores 20 km larg Tiranes. Nuk dihet ende shkaku i shperthimit, por mesohet se ka te lenduar. 
Shperthimi ka ndodhur ne nje depo municioni gjate operacionit qe po behej atje per asgjesim municionesh. Shperthimi eshte degjuar si ne Tirane ashtu dhe ne Durres. Nuk dihet ende shkaku i shperthimit, por mesohet se ka te lenduar, edhe pse nuk dihet ende numri i sakte i tyre. Drejt vendit te ngjarjes jane nisur makinat zjarrefikese, nderkohe qe eshte bllokuar trafiku ne autostrade. Per kete shkak policia ka krijuar korsi emergjence ne autostade. Nga ana tjeter mesohet se persona te plagosur, qe po udhetonin me autobusin e linjes Tirane- Durres, jane paraqitur ne spitalin e Durresit. 

Berisha: Situata e rende 
Kryeministri Berisha e vlereson te rende situaten ne Gerdec te Vores ku ka patur nje shperthim ne nje depo municionesh. Drejt vendngjarjes jane nisur disa helikopter per te kontrolluar situaten, por dhe per te evakuuar popullsine. Nderkaq pritet nje mbledhje e jashtezakonshme e qeverise. Shperthimi ka ndodhur prane nje zone te banuar. Sipas kreut te qeverise situata eshte tejet e rende dhe alarmante. Nuk dihet ende numri I viktimave, por spitali ushtarak dhe ai NEne Tereza jane ne gatishmeri te plote. 

Evakuohen banoret. Vazhdojne shperthimet 
Vazhdon evakuimi i banoreve ne Gerdec te Vores, nderkohe qe shperthimet vazhdojne fuqishem. Afer depos ka shume banesa, catite e te cilave jane te demtuara. Ngjarja ka shkaktuar tronditje te thelle tek njerezit, nderkohe qe ka pasur edhe te plagosur. Ne spitalin e Durresit vazhdojne te vijne te lenduar . Ata shfaqin demtime te ndryshme, kudh te lehta dhe kush te renda. 

Te plagosurit e pare te QSUT 
Ne spitalin universitar “Nene Tereza” kane mberritur 10 persona te lenduar dhe ne gjendje te rende. Ata jane shtruar ne repartin e djegieve, nderkohe qe pritet te vine te plagosur te tjere. 5 nga personat jane ne gjendje edhe me te rende. Nje djale I ri ka kaluar ne depresion per shkak te gjendjes qe ka kaluar, por nuk ka djegie ne trup. 

Te plagosurit e pare te QSUT 
Ne spitalin universitar “Nene Tereza” kane mberritur 10 persona te lenduar dhe ne gjendje te rende. Ata jane shtruar ne repartin e djegieve, nderkohe qe pritet te vine te plagosur te tjere. 5 nga personat jane ne gjendje edhe me te rende. Nje djale I ri ka kaluar ne depresion per shkak te gjendjes qe ka kaluar, por nuk ka djegie ne trup. 

Te plagosurit, te tronditur 
Bilanc lufte ne QSUT. Cdo 5 minuta mberrijne ambulanca dhe automjete private qe transportojne burra, gra e femije. Nuk ka ende konfirmime per te vdekur. Nderkaq te plagosurit ne spitalian e Durresit e vleresojne situaten “te tmerrshme”. 

Deshmitaret tregojne per tvNEWS24 
Nje deshmitar eshte shprehur per tv NEWS24, se fillimisht ka pasur disa shperthime te lehta te njepasnjeshme, te cilat u pasuan nga nje shperthimi I madh i fuqishem. Ky shperthim shkaktoi alarmimin e drejtuesve te automjeteve ne autostrade qe te kapur nga paniku jane munduar te largoheshin sa me pare nga autostrada. 
Nderkaq eshte nderprere puna ne aeroportin e Rinasit dhe jane pezulluar te gjitha fluturimet. Drejt Vores jane nisur deputete socialiste, mes tyre edhe vete kreu Edi Rama. Situata ndiqet me imtesi edhe nga kryeministri Berisha. Po punohet qe kjo situate te mos avancoje me tej. 

QSUT, shkon ne 17 numri i te lenduarve 
Ka shkuar ne 17 numri i te lenduarve qe ndodhen ne repartin e djegieve ne QSUT dhe ne reparte te tjera. Behet fjale me teper per gra dhe femije. Shume prej te plagosurve te paraqitur ne QSUT jane ne gjendje traume psikike, ndersa ka nga ata qe shfaqin edhe probleme me shikimin ose degjimin. 

Ngrihet shtabi i punes ne Vore 
Ne Vore eshte ngritur Shtabi i punes. Ay ndodhet ministri dhe zv/ministri i Brendshem dhe ai i Mbrotjes. Shefi I shtabit mbikqyr te gjithe situaten e rende. 

Ministri Ndoka: Gjithsej 155 te plagosur 

Mesohen shifrat e para te te plagosurve si pasoje e shperthimit ne Gerdec te Vores. Ministri I Shendetesise, Nard Ndoka ka bere me dije se jane 70 te plagosur ne spitalin Ushtarak, 15 ne spitalin “Nene Tereza” dhe 70 ne spitalin e Durresit. Sipas ministrit jane marre te gjitha masat per akomodimin e te plagosurve, ndersa ka theksuar se nuk ka ende te dhena per te vdekur. Ndoka tha se jane marre te gjitha masat per mjekimin e te plagosurve ndersa jane vene ne gatishmeri edhe spitalet e rretheve me te aferta. Nderkaq jashte spitalit ushtarak jane mbledhur dhjetera njerez per te mesuar per te afermit. 

Ne Gerdec 4 depo me municione 
Kur ka kaluar me shume se nje ore nga ngjarja vazhdojne shperthimet ne Gerdec, edhe pse me intesitet te ulet. Situata eshte dramatike, ndersa Vora eshte braktisur nga banoret. Ne vendngjarje jane 4 depo armatimesh te mbushura me armatime dhe municone te ndryshme . flitet per 10 punetore qe kane qene duke punuar per cmontimin e municioneve, nderkohe qe nuk konfirmohet nje shifer e sakte. 

Ish ministri Gjoni rrefen: Kam pare te plagosur, jam I traumatizuar 

Ish ministri i Brendshem Gjoni, e pershkruan tronditese ngjarjen ndersa shprehet se eshte is hokuar nga gjithcka ka pare. Ish zyrtari ndodhej me makinen e tij para autobusit me pasagjere te demtuar rende nga shperthimi. Sipas tij ne momentin e shperthimit trafiku ishte shume I ngarkuar e makinat po ecnin me ngadale. “Kam pare shume njerez te demtuar. Per mua shqetesim perbejne banoret perreth, duhet te kontrollohen” tha Gjoni duke shtuar “jam shume I traumatizuar”. 

Ne rrezik nje femije 2 vjec 
Ne rrezik per jeten nje femije 2 vjec. Ai eshte futur menjehere ne sallen e operacionit sepse eshte goditur nga dy plumba. 

Caktivizimi i municioneve po behej nga nje kompani amerikane 
Kompania qe punonte per caktivizimin e municioneve ishte nje kompani amerikane e kontaktuar ng NATO. Mesohet se ne momentin e shperthimit kane qene duke punuar 5 shtetas amerikane dhe disa shqiptar. 

Rifillojne fluturimet ne aeroportin “Nene Tereza” 

Kane nisur fluturimet ne aeroportin e Tiranes. Pas normalizimit te situates ne kete aeroport, ku puna u bllokua si pasoje e shperthimeve, u vertetua se sistemet e komunikimit dhe navigimit jane ne rregull dhe cdo gje eshte normale dhe pa probleme. 


Ndalohet qarkullimi ne autostraden Tirane- Durres 
Për shkak të situatës së krijuar në Gërdec, Vorë, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit kërkon mirkuptimin e qytetarëve se nuk do të lejohet kalimi I automjeteve nga autostrada Tiranë -Durrës dhe anasjelltas. Ju lutemi qytetarëve të na mirkuptojnë dhe të gjejnë rrugë të tjera për tu lëvizur në drejtim të këtyre dy qyteteve. 
Ndalimi I qarkullimit në këtë aks do të vazhdojë deri në një njoftim të dytë. 

Deshmitari: Ne repartin ushtarak ne Gerdec ishin 30 ushtare 
Shifrat e personave te plagosur ne spitalin e Durresit jane kontradiktore. Sipas korrespondentit tone ne Durres jane 40 personat e plagosur ne kete spital, ndersa ministri I Shendetesise ka deklaruar se atje jane 70 te tille. 
Nderkaq, nje deshmitar, nje kamarier I fshatit Berdec, I quajtur Denis Muka eshte shprehur se shperthimi ka ardhur nga nje departament ushtarak qe quhej “Druri I bukur”, ko sipas tij ndodheshin 30 ushatare. Muka shprehet se ai ka qene duke punuar per nje dasme ne momentin e shperthimit. I riu thote me tej se nuk mban mend asgje, ndersa shfaqet shume i tronditur. 

Rritet numri i te plagosurve ne QSUT 
Shkon ne 20 numri I te plagosurve ne QSUT, nderkohe qe vajza dy vjecare vazhdon te jete ende ne gjendje te rende. 

Presidenti Topi: Te tregohemi te qete! 
Kryeministri Berisha konfirmon per mediat se deri tani numri i te plagosurve eshte 150, nderkohe qe 4 prej tyre paraqiten ne gjendje te rende. Nderkaq te plagosurit jane vizituar nga presidenti Bamir Topi. Kreu I shtetit I ka bere thirrje mediave dhe te afermve te tregojne qetesi sepse situata eshte teper e rende.“Shpresojme qe te vije duke u ulur fluksi i njerezve qe vine per ndihme ne spital. Une kam vizituar spitalet. Ne situata te tilla duhet te lejojme personelin te punoje dhe te nderhyje per te riparuar demet. Eshte nje moment per te punuar me cilesi “ tha Topi ne nje prononcim per tv News24. “Eshte e veshtire te kontaktosh me banoret ne Gerdec per shkak te zones, megjithate eshte duke u punuar per te normalizuar situaten” tha me tej Topi.Nga ana tjeter ka reaguar edhe kreu I PS-se, Edi Rama sipas se cilit ngjarja eshte tragjike. 

Flasin banoret e Gerdecit, aty ku ndodhi shperthimi 
Vazhdojne te tregojne per tv News24 deshmitare te ndryshem. “Kalimtaret, shofere, xhamat e thyera nga kemi dale nuk e dime. Me cunat qe kam qene i shoqeruar nuk di se ku jane. Dime qe kemi pare vdekjen me sy. Nuk dihet se sa njerez kane vdekur. Nuk dinim se ku te futeshim se shpija nuk kishte garanci se te binte mbi koke” thane dy deshmitare, banore ne Gerdec, pas shperthimit. 

Spitali Ushtarak ne gatishmeri 
Drejtori I spitalit ushtarak ne Tirane shprehet se mjeket kane perballuar me sukses deri tani rastet e paraqitura. Sipas tij 4 nga te plagosurit jane ne gjendje te rende, te shtruar ne reanimacion, nderkohe qe te tjereve u eshte dhene ndihma e nevojshme. Sipas tij shume vullnetare jane duke dhene gjak per te ndihmuar ne kete situate te veshtire. “Gjithe rastet qe kane pasur nevoje per operacione jane zgjidhur nga ekipi mjekesor. Te gjithe jane nen vezhgim. Mund tju them me bindje pervec ekipeve mjeksore edhe shtreter ka qe te perballohet situat a. Kemi marre masat qe asgje te mos mungoje” tha Mihaj. 

Reagon ambasada e SHBA 
Ambasada e Sh.B.A. ka vërejtur e shokuar dhe e shqetësuar raportimet për aksidentin tragjik në depon ushtarake pranë Gërdecit. Mendimet dhe zemrat e popullit amerikan janë me ushtarët dhe të tjerët e prekur në këtë incident të tmerrshëm. Stafi i ambasadës do të jetë në kontakt me zyrtarë të qeverisë shqiptare për të vendosur se çfarë ndihme mund të ofrojmë. 

Bie intesiteti I shperthimeve. Shume autoblinda ne Gerdec 
Ka rene intesiteti i shperthimeve. Ne vendngjarje kane ardhur nje numer i madh autoblindash, ambulancash e forcash ushtarake. Forca ne Gerdec kane ardhur qe nga Shkodra. Ne repart ishte grumbullura nje sasi shume e madhe municioni ushtarak. Nuk konfirmohet nese blinda e ushtrise eshte afruar ne vendngjarje per shkak te shperthimeve. 

Ministri Nishani: Forca ne Gerdec per te marre te strehuarit ne tunele 
25 qytetare ndodhen ne tunelet e Gerdecit, ku jane strehuar sapo kane degjuar shperthimin e fuqishem. Lajmi konfirmohet nga ministri i Brendshem Bujar Nishani sipas se cilit jane derguar per ne vendngjarje per te marre pesonat e fshur ne tunel. Minitri theksoi se deri tani ka ka te identifikuar asnje viktime, por se rreziku mbetet gjithnje I larte. 

Berisha: Bilanci i viktimave ne depo, i rende 
Bilanci I viktimave ne depo pas shperthimit eshte I rende. Keshtu ka deklaruar kryeministri Berisha pas vizites qe u beri te plagosurve ne Spitalin “Nene Tereza”. Ai tha se beson se viktimat jane nga punonjesit ne depon e municioneve, dhe jo nga banoret e zones. “Informacion te plote per ngjarjen nuk kemi. Te dhenat e para jane shqetesuese ne vendngjarje. Ka nje numer te konsiderueshem viktimash. Ministri i Mbrojtes eshte ne vendgjarje. Autoblindat po i afrohen shtepive perrethe. Nese ka viktimave keto qe them une jane te depove sepse ka qene nje proces cmontimi municionin. Sasia e municionit eshte e madhe. Shperthime te tjera mund te kete, por jo te nje karakteri aq e fuqishem. Zonat e kryeqytetit nuk rrezikohe. Kjo eshte nje tragjedi shume e madhe. Ne po e kontrollojme situaten. U kerkova mjekeve te bejne bilancin dhe te japin cdo lloj ndihme. Djegia ka emergjencen me te madhe, eshte krijuar nje shtab ne Vore dhe nje shtab ne Tirane. Bilanci i viktimave eshte mjaft i rende tek depot. Keta kane qene ne teresi punetore te kompanise private. Mund te kete pasur edhe oficere. Kompania e kontraktuar eshte e specializuar ne cmontimin e municioneve. Problemi i municioneve ne Shqiperi eshte problemi me i rende qe kemi sepse ka nje sasi kolosale, nje cmenduri qe nga viti ‘45 e deri me sot. Ky eshte i dyti aksident shume i rende qe na ndodh. Per fat te keq depot jane te shperndara ne mbare vendin. Po diskutojme dhe me eksperte te huaj te japin nje pergjigje perfundimtare kesaj sasie municionesh” tha Berisha.

----------


## EDUARDI

Shpërthen depo armësh, në afërsi të autostradës Tiranë-Durrës, s’ka njoftim për viktima

Shpërthimi në depon e armëve, në fshatin Gërdec në afërsi të Vorës

Policia: Depoja e armëve ku ndodhi shpërthimi, pranë zonave të banuara

Dëshmitarë okularë në vendngjarje: Shpërthime të fuqishme të njëpasnjëshme pranë banesave

Dëshmitarë okularë në vendngjarje: Në depon e armëve mund të ketë dhe
raketa

Ministria e Mbrojtjes nuk konfirmon shpërthimin në depon e armëve në Gërdec

Ministri Olldashi konfirmon se aeroporti Nënë Tereza u rivu në funksionim

Aviacioni Civil: Aeroporti u bllokua për pak minuta sa u sqarua
shpërthimi

Dëshmitarët: Dëgjohen ulërima të banorëve pranë vendngjarjes, vazhdojnë
shpërthimet

Një numër i madh zjarrfikësish nga qytetet pranë Tiranës nisen drejt
Vorës

Shefi i zjarrfikësve: S’afrohemi dot në vendngjarje pasi vijojnë shpërthimet në Gërdec


Dëshmitarë në aeroportin ‘Nënë Tereza’ tregojnë se nga shpërthimi u thyen xhamat e sallës ‘VIP’


Rinas, dëshmitarët: Po evakuohen njerëzit nga aeroporti pas shpërthimit
në Gërdec


Shpërthimi në Gërdec, reagon dhe kryeministri Berisha: Situata alarmante


Kryeministri Berisha: Kemi tentuar disa herë që të dërgojmë helikopterë
në vendngjarje


Spitali Ushtarak, të paktën 90 persona të plagosur pas incidentit
në Gërdec


Shpërthimi në Gërdec, për momentin nuk raportohet për viktima,90 të plagosur në S.Ushtarak

----------


## brooklyn2007

Shpërthimi në Gërdec është dëgjuar edhe në Maqedoni



 Shpërthimi i fuqishëm në Gërdec të Vorës në Shqipëri është dëgjuar edhe në Republikën e Maqedonisë dhe Kosovë.

Qytetarë të Shkupit poashtu edhe të Kumanovës janë shqetësuar nga dridhjet të cilat i ka shkaktuar eksplozivi i cili  ka ndodhur në një depo municioni gjatë operacionit që po bëhej atje për asgjësim municionesh.

Kjo është bërë e ditur nga Drejtoria për Menaxhim me Krizat në Shkup. Udhëheqësi i kësaj drejtorie, Mishko Taleski theksoi se dridhjet  dhe bubullima që është dëgjuar është nga shpërthimi në Gradec të Shqipërisë.

Kryeministri i Maqedonisë, Nikolla Gruevski zhvilloi një bisedë telefonike me homologun e tij shqiptar, Sali Berisha, nga i cili u njoftua për situatën mbas shpërthimit në depon ushtarake të Gërdecit. Gruevski i shprehu Berishës ngushëllime për tragjedinë, ndërkohë që i ofroi Shqipërisë të gjitha kapacitetet e Maqedonisë për t’u përballur me pasojat e incidentit dhe rikthimin e gjendjes në normalitet.
Nuk dihet ende shkaku i shpërthimit, por mësohet se ka të lënduar, edhe pse nuk dihet ende numri i saktë i tyre. Drejt vendit të ngjarjes janë nisur makinat zjarrëfikëse, ndërkohe që është bllokuar trafiku në autostradë. Për këtë shkak policia ka krijuar korsi emergjence në autostade, njofton televizioni News24. Nga ana tjetër mësohet se persona të plagosur, që po udhëtonin me autobusin e linjës Tiranë- Durres më targe DR2078E, janë paraqitur në spitalin e Durrësit.
Ministri i Shëndetesisë, Nard Ndoka ka bërë me dije se janë 70 të plagosur në spitalin Ushtarak, 15 në spitalin “Nene Tereza” dhe 70 në spitalin e Durrësit. (INA)

http://www.ina-online.net/index.php?id=5178

----------


## Ujku'80

Shperthim i fuqishem ne Gerdec te Vores. Shperthimi ka ndodhur ne nje depo municioni gjate operacionit qe po behej atje per asgjesim municionesh. Shperthimi eshte degjuar si ne Tirane ashtu dhe ne Durres. Nuk dihet ende shkaku i shperthimit, por mesohet se ka te lenduar, edhe pse nuk dihet ende numri i sakte i tyre. Drejt vendit te ngjarjes jane nisur makinat zjarrefikese, nderkohe qe eshte bllokuar trafiku ne autostrade. Per kete shkak policia ka krijuar korsi emergjence ne autostade. Nga ana tjeter mesohet se persona te plagosur, qe po udhetonin me autobusin e linjes Tirane- Durres me targe DR2078E, jane paraqitur ne spitalin e Durresit.

Berisha: Situata e rende
Kryeministri Berisha e vlereson te rende situaten ne Gerdec te Vores ku ka patur nje shperthim ne nje depo municionesh. Drejt vendngjarjes jane nisur disa helikopter per te kontrolluar situaten, por dhe per te evakuuar popullsine. Nderkaq pritet nje mbledhje e jashtezakonshme e qeverise. Shperthimi ka ndodhur prane nje zone te banuar. Sipas kreut te qeverise situata eshte tejet e rende dhe alarmante. Nuk dihet ende numri I viktimave, por spitali ushtarak dhe ai NEne Tereza jane ne gatishmeri te plote.Eshte krijuar nje situata e rende per shkak se kane shperthyer municionet. Ne fshatin Gerdec, qe eshte fare pak km nga Vora Shperthimi ka ndodhur gjate procesit te cmontimit qe nje kompani po kryente. Atje jane nisur disa helikoptere per te nxjerr te plagosurit, por deri tani eshte situate e renduar. Po behet evakuimi I banoreve nga fshatrat tha Berisha.


Te demtuar nga shperthimi i predhave
Gazetari I tv News24, Gerti Xhaja konfirmon se pervec shperthimit te madh jane degjuar edhe 4 shperthime te tjera. Sipas tij situata eshte vertete e rende dhe ka persona te demtuar brenda repartit, nderkohe qe banore jane goditur nga predha dhe municionet qe ndodheshin ne depon ushtarake. Nuk ka ende nje komunikate zyrtare per ngjarjen, nderkohe qe reparti i Mbrojtes civile ka mberritur ne vendngjarje dhe jane duke kryer veprimet e tyre.  Shperthimi eshte ndier deri ne aeroportin e Rinasit ku dhe jane thyer te gjitha xhamat.

Evakuohen banoret. Vazhdojne shperthimet
Vazhdon evakuimi i banoreve ne Gerdec te Vores, nderkohe qe shperthimet vazhdojne fuqishem. Afer depos ka shume banesa, catite e te cilave jane te demtuara. Ngjarja ka shkaktuar tronditje te thelle tek njerezit, nderkohe qe ka pasur edhe te plagosur. Ne spitalin e Durresit vazhdojne te vijne te lenduar . Ata shfaqin demtime te ndryshme, kudh te lehta dhe kush te renda. Nje nder te plagosurit ka qene nje shtetas italian I cili u paraqit ne spitalin e Durresit nder te paret te plagosur. Ai ishte lehtesisht i plagosur, por eshte larguar nga spitali menjehere pasi ka marre ndihmen e pare dhe nuk ka dhene gjeneralitetet e tij. Vora pa energji. Shperthimet kane demtuar nenstacionin energjitik te Vores. Drejt saj jane nisur 4-5 ambulanca.

Te plagosurit e pare te QSUT
Ne spitalin universitar Nene Tereza kane mberritur 10 persona te lenduar dhe ne gjendje te rende. Ata jane shtruar ne repartin e djegieve, nderkohe qe pritet te vine te plagosur te tjere. 5 nga personat jane ne gjendje edhe me te rende. Nje djale I ri ka kaluar ne depresion per shkak te gjendjes qe ka kaluar, por nuk ka djegie ne trup.

Te plagosurit, te tronditur
Bilanc lufte ne QSUT. Cdo 5 minuta mberrijne ambulanca dhe automjete private qe transportojne burra, gra e femije. Nuk ka ende konfirmime per te vdekur. Nderkaq te plagosurit ne spitalian e Durresit e vleresojne situaten te tmerrshme.

Deshmitaret tregojne per tvNEWS24
Nje deshmitar eshte shprehur per tv NEWS24, se fillimisht ka pasur disa shperthime te lehta te njepasnjeshme, te cilat u pasuan nga nje shperthimi I madh i fuqishem. Ky shperthim shkaktoi alarmimin e drejtuesve te automjeteve ne autostrade qe te kapur nga paniku jane munduar te largoheshin sa me pare nga autostrada.
Nderkaq eshte nderprere puna ne aeroportin e Rinasit dhe jane pezulluar te gjitha fluturimet. Drejt Vores jane nisur deputete socialiste, mes tyre edhe vete kreu Edi Rama. Situata ndiqet me imtesi edhe nga kryeministri Berisha. Po punohet qe kjo situate te mos avancoje me tej.

QSUT, shkon ne 17 numri i te lenduarve
Ka shkuar ne 17 numri i te lenduarve qe ndodhen ne repartin e djegieve ne QSUT dhe ne reparte te tjera. Behet fjale me teper per gra dhe femije. Shume prej te plagosurve te paraqitur ne QSUT jane ne gjendje traume psikike, ndersa ka nga ata qe shfaqin edhe probleme me shikimin ose degjimin.

Ngrihet shtabi i punes ne Vore
Ne Vore eshte ngritur Shtabi i punes. Ay ndodhet ministri dhe zv/ministri i Brendshem dhe ai i Mbrotjes. Shefi I shtabit mbikqyr te gjithe situaten e rende.

Ministri Ndoka: Gjithsej 155 te plagosur

Mesohen shifrat e para te te plagosurve si pasoje e shperthimit ne Gerdec te Vores. Ministri I Shendetesise, Nard Ndoka ka bere me dije se jane 70 te plagosur ne spitalin Ushtarak, 15 ne spitalin Nene Tereza dhe 70 ne spitalin e Durresit. Sipas ministrit jane marre te gjitha masat per akomodimin e te plagosurve, ndersa ka theksuar se nuk ka ende te dhena per te vdekur. Ndoka tha se jane marre te gjitha masat per mjekimin e te plagosurve ndersa jane vene ne gatishmeri edhe spitalet e rretheve me te aferta. Nderkaq jashte spitalit ushtarak jane mbledhur dhjetera njerez per te mesuar per te afermit.

Ne Gerdec 4 depo me municione
Kur ka kaluar me shume se nje ore nga ngjarja vazhdojne shperthimet ne Gerdec, edhe pse me intesitet te ulet. Situata eshte dramatike, ndersa Vora eshte braktisur nga banoret. Ne vendngjarje jane 4 depo armatimesh te mbushura me armatime dhe municone te ndryshme . flitet per 10 punetore qe kane qene duke punuar per cmontimin e municioneve, nderkohe qe nuk konfirmohet nje shifer e sakte.

Ish ministri Gjoni rrefen: Kam pare te plagosur, jam I traumatizuar

Ish ministri i Brendshem Gjoni, e pershkruan tronditese ngjarjen ndersa shprehet se eshte is hokuar nga gjithcka ka pare. Ish zyrtari ndodhej me makinen e tij para autobusit me pasagjere te demtuar rende nga shperthimi. Sipas tij ne momentin e shperthimit trafiku ishte shume I ngarkuar e makinat po ecnin me ngadale. Kam pare shume njerez te demtuar. Per mua shqetesim perbejne banoret perreth, duhet te kontrollohen tha Gjoni duke shtuar jam shume I traumatizuar.

Ne rrezik nje femije 2 vjec
Ne rrezik per jeten nje femije 2 vjec. Ai eshte futur menjehere ne sallen e operacionit sepse eshte goditur nga dy plumba.

Caktivizimi i municioneve po behej nga nje kompani amerikane
Kompania qe punonte per caktivizimin e municioneve ishte nje kompani amerikane e kontaktuar ng NATO. Mesohet se ne momentin e shperthimit kane qene duke punuar 5 shtetas amerikane dhe disa shqiptar.

Rifillojne fluturimet ne aeroportin Nene Tereza

Kane nisur fluturimet ne aeroportin e Tiranes. Pas normalizimit te situates ne kete aeroport, ku puna u bllokua si pasoje e shperthimeve, u vertetua se sistemet e komunikimit dhe navigimit jane ne rregull dhe cdo gje eshte normale dhe pa probleme.


Ndalohet qarkullimi ne autostraden Tirane- Durres
Për shkak të situatës së krijuar në Gërdec, Vorë, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit kërkon mirkuptimin e qytetarëve se nuk do të lejohet kalimi I automjeteve nga autostrada Tiranë -Durrës dhe anasjelltas. Ju lutemi qytetarëve të na mirkuptojnë dhe të gjejnë rrugë të tjera për tu lëvizur në drejtim të këtyre dy qyteteve.
Ndalimi I qarkullimit në këtë aks do të vazhdojë deri në një njoftim të dytë.

Deshmitari: Ne repartin ushtarak ne Gerdec ishin 30 ushtare
Shifrat e personave te plagosur ne spitalin e Durresit jane kontradiktore. Sipas korrespondentit tone ne Durres jane 40 personat e plagosur ne kete spital, ndersa ministri I Shendetesise ka deklaruar se atje jane 70 te tille.
Nderkaq, nje deshmitar, nje kamarier I fshatit Berdec, I quajtur Denis Muka eshte shprehur se shperthimi ka ardhur nga nje departament ushtarak qe quhej Druri I bukur, ko sipas tij ndodheshin 30 ushatare. Muka shprehet se ai ka qene duke punuar per nje dasme ne momentin e shperthimit. I riu thote me tej se nuk mban mend asgje, ndersa shfaqet shume i tronditur.

Rritet numri i te plagosurve ne QSUT
Shkon ne 20 numri I te plagosurve ne QSUT, nderkohe qe vajza dy vjecare vazhdon te jete ende ne gjendje te rende.

Presidenti Topi: Te tregohemi te qete!
Kryeministri Berisha konfirmon per mediat se deri tani numri i te plagosurve eshte 150, nderkohe qe 4 prej tyre paraqiten ne gjendje te rende. Nderkaq te plagosurit jane vizituar nga presidenti Bamir Topi. Kreu I shtetit I ka bere thirrje mediave dhe te afermve te tregojne qetesi sepse situata eshte teper e rende.Shpresojme qe te vije duke u ulur fluksi i njerezve qe vine per ndihme ne spital. Une kam vizituar spitalet. Ne situata te tilla duhet te lejojme personelin te punoje dhe te nderhyje per te riparuar demet. Eshte nje moment per te punuar me cilesi  tha Topi ne nje prononcim per tv News24. Eshte e veshtire te kontaktosh me banoret ne Gerdec per shkak te zones, megjithate eshte duke u punuar per te normalizuar situaten tha me tej Topi.Nga ana tjeter ka reaguar edhe kreu I PS-se, Edi Rama sipas se cilit ngjarja eshte tragjike.

Flasin banoret e Gerdecit, aty ku ndodhi shperthimi
Vazhdojne te tregojne per tv News24 deshmitare te ndryshem. Kalimtaret, shofere, xhamat e thyera nga kemi dale nuk e dime. Me cunat qe kam qene i shoqeruar nuk di se ku jane. Dime qe kemi pare vdekjen me sy. Nuk dihet se sa njerez kane vdekur. Nuk dinim se ku te futeshim se shpija nuk kishte garanci se te binte mbi koke thane dy deshmitare, banore ne Gerdec, pas shperthimit.

Spitali Ushtarak ne gatishmeri
Drejtori I spitalit ushtarak ne Tirane shprehet se mjeket kane perballuar me sukses deri tani rastet e paraqitura. Sipas tij 4 nga te plagosurit jane ne gjendje te rende, te shtruar ne reanimacion, nderkohe qe te tjereve u eshte dhene ndihma e nevojshme. Sipas tij shume vullnetare jane duke dhene gjak per te ndihmuar ne kete situate te veshtire. Gjithe rastet qe kane pasur nevoje per operacione jane zgjidhur nga ekipi mjekesor. Te gjithe jane nen vezhgim. Mund tju them me bindje pervec ekipeve mjeksore edhe shtreter ka qe te perballohet situat a. Kemi marre masat qe asgje te mos mungoje tha Mihaj.

Mecani: Ne depo kane qene duke punuar 63 persona
Kemi frike per 3 skuadrat qe kane qene duke punuar ne depo ne momentin e shperthimit, secila e perbere nga 21 persona thote zedhenesja e kryeministrit, Juela Mecani.


Reagon ambasada e SHBA
Ambasada e Sh.B.A. ka vërejtur e shokuar dhe e shqetësuar raportimet për aksidentin tragjik në depon ushtarake pranë Gërdecit. Mendimet dhe zemrat e popullit amerikan janë me ushtarët dhe të tjerët e prekur në këtë incident të tmerrshëm. Stafi i ambasadës do të jetë në kontakt me zyrtarë të qeverisë shqiptare për të vendosur se çfarë ndihme mund të ofrojmë.

Bie intesiteti I shperthimeve. Shume autoblinda ne Gerdec
Ka rene intesiteti i shperthimeve. Ne vendngjarje kane ardhur nje numer i madh autoblindash, ambulancash e forcash ushtarake. Forca ne Gerdec kane ardhur qe nga Shkodra. Ne repart ishte grumbullura nje sasi shume e madhe municioni ushtarak. Nuk konfirmohet nese blinda e ushtrise eshte afruar ne vendngjarje per shkak te shperthimeve.

Ministri Nishani: Forca ne Gerdec per te marre te strehuarit ne tunele
25 qytetare ndodhen ne tunelet e Gerdecit, ku jane strehuar sapo kane degjuar shperthimin e fuqishem. Lajmi konfirmohet nga ministri i Brendshem Bujar Nishani sipas se cilit jane derguar per ne vendngjarje per te marre pesonat e fshur ne tunel. Minitri theksoi se deri tani ka ka te identifikuar asnje viktime, por se rreziku mbetet gjithnje I larte.

Korrespondenti i tv NEWS24, Artur Korriku, ish oficer, flet per situaten. Ne kete fshat ndodhen depot e perqendruara te ushtrise, depo te medha qe mbanin municion te kalibreve te ndryshme. Keto jane ne fshatin Gerdec ne vendin Druri i bukur. Ky vend ka qene dikur brigate tankesh ndersa tashme eshte kthyer ne nje depo municionesh artileri. Kishte dite qe kishte filluar cmontimi nga nje firme amerikane qe kishin marre persiper asgjesimin e kesaj sasie kolosale. Cmontuesit ishin punonjes civile qe pasi I ushtroheshin nje kursi fillonin punen. Banoret e zones konfirmojne qe jane me dhjetra punonjesit qe merren me kete pune dhe ka viktima. Nese dita e shtune ka qene dite e zakonshme pune atehere viktima jane mbi 100- 150 te punesuar. Akush nuk ka marre guximin te futet brenda repartit. Shperthimet vazhdojne ne nje reaksion zinxhir sepse temperaturat e larte favorizojne shgperthimet shprehet Korriku.

Berisha: Bilanci i viktimave ne depo, i rende
Bilanci I viktimave ne depo pas shperthimit eshte I rende. Keshtu ka deklaruar kryeministri Berisha pas vizites qe u beri te plagosurve ne Spitalin Nene Tereza. Ai tha se beson se viktimat jane nga punonjesit ne depon e municioneve, dhe jo nga banoret e zones. Informacion te plote per ngjarjen nuk kemi. Te dhenat e para jane shqetesuese ne vendngjarje. Ka nje numer te konsiderueshem viktimash. Ministri i Mbrojtes eshte ne vendgjarje. Autoblindat po i afrohen shtepive perrethe. Nese ka viktimave keto qe them une jane te depove sepse ka qene nje proces cmontimi municionin. Sasia e municionit eshte e madhe. Shperthime te tjera mund te kete, por jo te nje karakteri aq e fuqishem. Zonat e kryeqytetit nuk rrezikohe. Kjo eshte nje tragjedi shume e madhe. Ne po e kontrollojme situaten. U kerkova mjekeve te bejne bilancin dhe te japin cdo lloj ndihme. Djegia ka emergjencen me te madhe, eshte krijuar nje shtab ne Vore dhe nje shtab ne Tirane. Bilanci i viktimave eshte mjaft i rende tek depot. Keta kane qene ne teresi punetore te kompanise private. Mund te kete pasur edhe oficere. Kompania e kontraktuar eshte e specializuar ne cmontimin e municioneve. Problemi i municioneve ne Shqiperi eshte problemi me i rende qe kemi sepse ka nje sasi kolosale, nje cmenduri qe nga viti 45 e deri me sot. Ky eshte i dyti aksident shume i rende qe na ndodh. Per fat te keq depot jane te shperndara ne mbare vendin. Po diskutojme dhe me eksperte te huaj te japin nje pergjigje perfundimtare kesaj sasie municionesh tha Berisha.

Deshmitare nga Preza: Jane 6 te vdekur ne Gerdec
Deshmitaret te zones se Prezes konfirmojne per gazetaren e TV NEWS24, Albana Qehajaj, qe 6 prej te afermve te tyre qe banonin afer depos ku ka ndodhur shperthimi kane vdekur. Gazetarja Qehajaj e cila ndodhet pak metra larg fshatit Gerdec pershkruan nje zone te zymte, te mbuluar nga tym i zi, me shtepi te shkaterruara e te braktisura. Sipas saj nga zona ku ndodhet depo po del nje tym I madh I zi.Shtepite e tyre jan shum afer repartit dhe mendohet se ka dhe te vdekur. Shohim njerez te zbathur qe vrapojne sepse kane marr informacione nga policia se do kete shperthime te tjera. Disa ambulanca jane futur per te marre te plagosurit . Te plagosur ka edhe ne spitalin e Prezes rrefen nga vendngjarja reporterja Qehajaj.

Oketa nga Spitali i Durresit: Po bie fliksi i te plagosurve

Zevendes kryeministri Gazmend Oketa ne nje lidhje telefonike me News24 ka deklaruar se ne Spitalin e Durresit, gjithcka eshte nen kontroll dhe I gjithe personeli mjeksor i te gjitha kapaciteteve eshte ne gadishmeri te  plote. Sipas tij deri tani kane mberritur plot 50 deri ne 60  persona te pare te ciletkane qene ne nje autobuz. Gjithashtu mesohet se asnje nga te plagosurit nuk ka rrezik per jeten. Te gjithe te plagosurit kane marr ndihmen e pare dhe mjekimin ndersa te plagosur rende mund te them qe kane ardhur vetem dy zoterinj Petrit Behari i cili kishte nje predhe ne trup dhe Sami Osmani nga Maminasi, ka thene Oketa. Sipas tij ata jane mjekuar dhe jane ne gjendje te mire shendetesore. Nderkohe qe Gazmend Oketa thekson se dy gra te cilat jane me diegje te renda jane duke u percjelle per ne Spitalin e Tiranes. Sipas Oktes mesohet se flitet per 6 viktima nderkohe qe ende nuk konfirmohet nje gje e tille pasi zv/kryeministri thekson se eshte marre me gjenjden ne Spitalin e Durresit. Ne vendngjarje ndodhen perfaqesues te tjere vendore prefekti dhe kemi komunikim te vazhdueshem. Momentalisht fluski I te ardhurve ne qytetin e Durresit ka rene, tashme jemi fokusuar ne trajtimin e ketyre te plagosurve. Shperthimet ne vendngjarje vazhdojne ende. Situata nuk konsidertohet si nje situate nen kontroll sepse se dime se kur do te perfundojne keto shperthime por theksoj se fatmiresisht fluksi i personave te plagosur po bie perfundon Oketa.

PUNONJES I UZINES: BRENDA KA PASUR RRETH 150 PERSONA
Nje prej punetoreve te firmes amerikane qe ishte kontraktuar per cmontimin e municioneve tregon per tv NEWS24 se ne momentin e shperthimit kane qene duke punuar te pakten 150 persona. Shefki Sefaj, deshmitar nga vendngjarja shprehet me tej se kishte rreth 1 vit qe punonte ne kete firme, ndersa shton se vendi ka qene me njerez sepse kishte dasem. Un punoj per firmen amerikane. Aty punojne rreth 150 punetore. Aty ndodhen edhe 20 familjaret e mi, motra e vellezer  tregon Sefaj. Ai thote se ne depo punohej pa specialiste. Pepaj thote se femijet qe kane qene perreth repartit dhe disa te tjere, gati 25 persona, ndodhen te strehuar ne tunelin e pare te fshatit. Ne vijim te rrefimit, deshmitari tregon se te vdekur mund te jene te pakten 50.

Presidenti: Pas fazës së emergjencës do mbledh Këshillin e Sigurisë Kombëtare
Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi pas vizitës së sotme të të plagosurve të shumtë në Spitalin Ushtarak, njoftoi se do të mbledhë menjëherë pas kapërcimit të fazës së emergjencës Këshillin e Sigurisë Kombëtare për të shqyrtuar situatën tejet të rëndë, për të analizuar shkaqet e kësaj ngjarjeje të jashtëzakonshme, për të përballuar pasojat, për të marrë masat si dhe për të parandaluar situata të tilla në të ardhmen.

Alarmi: Mund te ndodhe nje tjeter shperthim
Predhat jane shperndare gjithandej, jane te pakten 4 vatra zjarri. Ne njeren prej vatrave ka shperthime te njepasnjeshme. 3 helikopter vazhdojne te evakuojne banoret e mbetur, ndersa eshte dhene alarmi per nje tjeter shperthim te fuqishem. Kane ndodhur edhe 2 shperthime te tjera te fuqishme ne permasat e atij te parit, nderkohe qe u eshte bere thirrje banoreve te futen ne tunele ose bunkere. Shume prej tyre jane te corientuar dhe enden neper rruge duke kerkuar femijet apo te afermit e tjere. Nderkohe qe theksohet se nje koder ehste rrafshuar e gjitha dhe banesat jane te goditura dhe te djegura. Jane 4 varta te medha ku njera prej te cilave vazhdon te digjet flake raporton nga gazetari Gerti Xhaja nga zona perreth fshatit Gerdec ku ka ndodhur shperthimi. Vazhdojne shperthimet, para pak minutash dy shperthime te fuqishme  

Ende kater vatra shperthimi
Ne nje lidhje telefonike nga vendi i ngjarjes gazetari i News24 Gazmend Janku ka deklaruar se ende vazhdojne shperthimet ne Gerdec. Vetem para pak minutash u degjuan dy shperthime te tjera ne kete repart. Nderkohe mesohet se behet fjale qe ushtria te jete afruar ne vendin e ngjarjes me 4 autoblinda, por ende nuk dihet nese kane arritur deri ne vend apo kane bere vetem evakumimin. Nderkohe ne vendngjarje vazhdojne ende shperthimet dhe ne menyre te vazhdueshme por jo te nje intesiteti te madh zhurme. Autoambulancat kane intesifikuar marrjen e personave te plagosur qe jane banore perreth repartit. Gjithashtu mesohet se ka nje reduktim te tymosjes por ai eshte ende I dukshem. Ende nuk konfirmohen viktimat per personat qe kane qene ne kete repart.

Topalli mbledh deputetet e kuvendit per te dhene gjak per te plagosurit
Kryetarja e Kuvendit te Shqiperise Jozefina Topalli pak minuta me pare ka mbledhur deputetet dhe u ka bere thirrje qe te dhurojne gjak ne spital per te plagosurit e shperthimit ne Gerdec. Pas thirrjes se spitalit ne kryeqytet per mungese te gjakut, menjehere kryetarja e kuvendit ka deklaruar gadishmerine e saj dhe njekohesisht ka kerkuar edhe disponibilitetin e deputeteve te parlamentit.

Ndoka: Kerkojme ndihme per gjak, pika dhurimi gjaku ne Tirane dhe Durres
Duhet nje lloj sensibilizimi per te dhuruar gjak per te plagosurit. Numri i personave qe kerkojne gjak dhe ndihme eshte ne rritje. Jane hapur disa pika dhurimi gjaku ne Tirane dhe ne Durres. Per ti bere paraprite situates kemi marre konfirmime edhe nga homologet.  

Personat e demtuar lehte po kalojne ne spitale te tjera, po evakuhone ne ambulancat e tjera mjekesore. Sipas Ndokes jane 9 persona ne reaminacion te Nene Tereza. Ne pergjithesi te plagosurit jane jashte rrezikut per jeten  nderkohe jemi ne kontakte te vazhdueshme me Ministrine e Brendshme dhe te Mbrojtjes qe jane ne vendngjarje. Ende nuk ka asnje konfirmim per numer personash te vdekur.

Ofrohet ndihme nga shteti Maqedonas dhe Ambasada Amerikane
Shteti i Maqedonise dhe Ambasada Amerikane kane deklaruar ndihmen e tyre per permiresimin e situates. Pas thirrjes per ndihme nga autoritetet e vendit Republika e Maqedonise dhe Ambasada Amerikane ka dhene konfirmimin e tyre se do te jene te gatshme te ndihmojne ne cdo moment te nevojshem.

Preze, banoret: Autoritetet na kane thene te evakuohemi, do kete shperthime te tjera

Ne nje lidhje telefonike nga "News24" me njerin nga banoret e Prezes, ai ka deklaruar se autoritetet u kane thene te evakuohen. Na kane thene te evakuohemi sepse do te kete shperthime te tjera te gjitha fshataret kane ikur te gjithe, ne kemi ardhur ne tunele. Ndihemi te frikesuar, kemi degjuar shperthimet dhe I gjithe fshati Prez eshte evakuar. Nuk kemi patur demtime ne njerez ka thene banori i pare. Nderkohe nje tjeter banor tregon se  ne fshatin tone jane degjuar shperthime te fuqishme. Te gjitheve na eshte dhene alarmi te evakuohemi. Ne jemi larguar dhe do shkojme ne kembe sepse nuk kemi makina. Ne fshatin tone kane mberritur forcat e policise dhe ne fshat eshte perhapur paniku, thote banori i cili banonte afer zones se shperthimit.

Ushtaraku, shkon ne 92 numri i te plagosurve. Italia dhe Greqia ofrojne ndihme
Arrin ne 92 numri i personave te plagosur ushatarak. 5 prej tyre jane ne gjendje te rende, ndersa te tjeret nuk kane probleme serioze dhe jane nen kontrollin e mjekeve. Sipas drejtorit te Ushtarakut, nuk ka pasur asnje te vdekur ne kete spital dhe nuk ka ardhur asnje i tille. Zoti Mihaj tha se po mbahen lidhje me spitalin Nene Tereza. Prej ketij spitali jane duke ardhur disa persona te plagosur. Drejtori konfirmon se Italia, dhe Greqia kane shprehur gatishmerine e tyre per te ndihmuar ne kete situate te rende. Ai shtoi me tej se shume persona jane paraqitur ne spital per te dhene gjak, dhe se situata e furnizimit me gjak eshte relativisht e mire.

Ne depo nuk ka raketa toke-toke
Zyra e Shtypi e Kryeministrit njofton se kategorikisht në depo nuk ka raketa tokë-tokë apo tokë afër, por vetëm municione që ndodhen aty për t'u çmontuar nga ekipet e specializuara.

Zyrtare: 4 te vdekur nga shperthimet
Zyrtare, nga shperthimet ne Gerdec deri tani jane 4 te vdekur. Burime nga qeveria bejne me dije se trupat e viktimave jane nxjerre nga tunelet ne zone


(Elona Mamushi. Antonet Rusta/Arjona Sinanaj)

----------


## Ujku'80

foto nga ngjarja

----------


## Dita

edhe ne cnn.com eshte njoftuar mbi kete tmerr:

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/eu....ap/index.html

----------


## Ujku'80

pamje nga autobuzi i linjes tr-dr

----------


## Cimo

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7298341.stm

Albania blast toll 'considerable'

----------


## Ujku'80

shiko videon
aty duket se sa afer jane shtepite dhe cfare fuqie kishte shprthimi

lajmi dhe ne mediat e huaja
http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/mondo/a...lo405183.shtml

----------


## Cimo

Televizioni Kroat lajmeron per *60 te vdekur* ;(

http://vijesti.hrt.hr/content/view/42706/11/

----------


## Cimo

Many killed in blast at Albanian arms depot

http://www.afp.com/english/news/stor...cdb88.5d1.html

----------


## Cimo

Nje lajm interesant para tragjedise ku Ministri Mejdiu jep alarmin nga reziku i shperthimeve botuar Panorama : http://www.panorama.com.al/index.php?id=12189

----------


## Bledari

e pa besushme 60 veta te bllokuara ne nje tynel te fshatit te Gerdec jane shum afer shperthimeve ku shperthimet vazhdojne akoma njera pas tjetres o zot cmenduri gjynaf  :i ngrysur: 

Mare Sot Nga Gazetat

*Mediu: Janë 100 mijë tonë armatim, kërcënim serioz*

Alarmi është dhënë nga ministri i Mbrojtjes, Fatmir Mediu, i cili kërkoi realizimin e një plani kombëtar për shkatërrimin e tyre.
Pak ditë më parë një fëmijë u vra në fshatin Bardhaj të Shkodrës, duke luajtur me armatim, me mbetje municionesh të depove të armëve. A ka një projekt ministria për të pastruar Shqipërinë nga këto mbetje që kanë mbetur që nga trazirat e vitit 1997, megjithëse jo rrallëherë shohim dhe mbetje armatimesh që nga periudha e Luftës Dytë Botërore?
Kjo është një histori jashtëzakonisht e dhimbshme, sidomos kur shoqërohet me fatkeqësi të tilla. Përsa i përket rastit konkret, kjo ishte një njësi ushtarake që ishte dorëzuar pothuajse që në vitin 1997, e cila ishte pothuajse e çminuar, por natyrisht ky proces asnjëherë nuk është perfekt. Për fatin e keq shpesh civilët nuk arrijnë të njohin rrezikun e atyre municioneve apo mjeteve ushtarake që marrin në dorë dhe ndodhi ajo fatkeqësi që ndodhi. Sa i rëndë është problemi, duke e parë në nivel kombëtar? Pa dashur të vë alarmin është shumë i rëndë. Nga një analizë që ne kemi bërë me përfaqësues amerikanë, por edhe nga një vëzhgim që ka bërë Komisioni i Sigurisë, për sa i përket situatës së municionit, të armatimit në Shqipëri, ajo nuk është e këndshme, apo e kënaqshme. Për faktin sepse janë rreth 100 mijë tonë municion tepër, të shpërndarë në të gjithë territorin e Shqipërisë dhe forcat e armatosura nuk janë më organizuara në konceptin territorial, për të garantuar sistemimin, mirëmbajtjen, ruajtjen e sigurinë e tyre. Për ne është një problem shumë i madh, sepse ne tendencën tonë për të arritur një forcë profesioniste mbi 50% e ushtarëve që janë me shërbim të detyruar i përdorim për të ruajtur këto depo armatim-municioni. Por është një rrezik shumë i madh dhe për të gjithë qytetarët shqiptarë, sepse shumë qytetarë për fatin e keq kanë ndërtuar shtëpitë e tyre mbi tunele të depove të municioneve. Ne kemi pasur dhe kemi projekte në mënyrë të vazhdueshme, me departamentin e shtetit, të departamentit të mbrojtjes, kemi pasur asistencë nga Norvegjia, nga Kanadaja. Janë investuar miliona dollarë për shkatërrimin e armëve të lehta dhe municioneve. Besoj se akoma kemi nevojë që të kemi një plan kombëtar për asgjësimin e armëve dhe municioneve.
Zoti ministër, duket një pyetje paradoksale. A keni ndërhyrë pranë institucioneve që këto shtëpi që janë mbi tunele të mos legalizohen?
Eshtë një pyetje e vështirë, sepse është tendenca ndërmjet jetesës dhe riskut që vjen për shkak të atij vendi ku vendos ta ndërtosh jetën. Ka shumë zona që janë në një rrezik të tillë dhe dua të sjell realisht si një shqetësim të madh. Unë nuk mendoj se çështja është a duhen legalizuar apo jo? Çështja është se ç’plan kombëtar duhet të ketë dhe nuk është vetëm një problem i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, por është një problem shtetëror që duhet zgjidhur në mënyrë urgjente. Me 100 mijë tonë municion, me një kosto rreth 50 milionë euro për shkatërrimin e këtij municioni. Por njëkohësisht mos të harrojmë edhe transportimin dhe zonat ku ato ndodhen, pra janë një seri problemesh. Ne para një javë në Shtabin e Përgjithshëm, me asistencën e amerikanëve kemi diskutuar rreth kësaj çështjeje...
E kisha fjalën tek ideja, a hiqni dorë nga listat e inventarit të tuneleve?
Absolutisht jo, ne kemi të gjithë inventaret e përcaktuara për gjendjen e llojin e municionit. Por mos të harrojmë se një pjesë e municioneve është mbledhur dhe magazinuar jo në mënyrë normale, duke mos qenë në kushte normale shpesh përbën një rrezik shumë të madh, sepse është një municion shumë i vjetër, një pjesë e tillë është me mbi 40 vjet, kanë afate dhe kohën e skadimit. Eshtë e domosdoshme për të arritur në një plan kombëtar. Unë nuk e bëj këtë për të shmangur përgjegjësinë e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, apo për të mbajtur peshën e vet në këtë proces, por për t’i thirrur vëmendjes së gjithë institucioneve shqiptare dhe klasës politike për ta parë si një problem real që ka të bëjë me jetën e qytetarit shqiptar. Duhen marrë masa urgjente, e para ose për shkatërrimin e këtyre municioneve aty ku ndodhen, ose grumbullimin e tyre në qendra të caktuara për të bërë demontimin apo shkatërrimin e tyre. Kemi projekte të tilla për krijimin e qendrave të tillë demontimi apo për mbledhjen e tyre dhe më pas demontimin e tyre në Mjekës, në Poliçan dhe në Gramsh. Por sasia është jashtëzakonisht, jashtëzakonisht e madhe. Armatimi është i shpërndarë pothuajse në të gjithë territorin e Shqipërisë, prandaj mendoj se duhet një plan kombëtar.
Cila është zgjidhja keni projekte?
Kemi pasur shumë disa projekte. Më parë ka qenë një projekt me një fond prej 4 milionë dollarë me një kompani amerikane u morr për demontimin e minave detare, silurëve etj., dhe nëse e do të shihni ato ishin të shpërndara në të gjithë bregdetin e vendit. Një mundësi është edhe shitja e tyre për skrap, kjo me anë të një ankandi dhe ia kam kërkuar kryeministrit dhe do të ketë të ardhurave dhe të lokalizohet si para për shkatërrimit të municioneve.
Prej datës 17 shkurt, Kosova është e pavarur. A mund të kemi kur mund të themi se është çminuar kufiri mes Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë?
Ne kemi bërë një punë jashtëzakonisht të madhe për çminimin e kufirit. Unë kam qenë një vit më parë në zonën e Hasit, në kufi me Kosovën. Kemi çminuar me miliona metra katrorë, në bashkëpunim me PNUD, me ambasadën amerikane, me asistencën norvegjeze etj.
Ka ndonjë afat që mund të themi se mund të mbarojë?
Asnjëherë nuk mund të thuhet se çdo gjë është e pastër. Raportimi bëhet në nivelet 95-96 % të çminimit, sepse ndodh që mund të lihet siç ishte rasti i fshatit të Bardhajt. Sepse i gjithë pastrimi bëhet në mënyrë mekanike, me njerëz. Natyrisht mund të ketë edhe gabim njerëzor në vlerësimin apo në angazhimin me çminimet. Mund të them se kemi bërë një punë shumë të madhe në pastrimin e gjithë kufirit. Ka akoma një sasi që duhet hequr dhe po shikojmë për financimet në këtë drejtim. Por mund të them se është as pesë për qind e mbetur në raport me atë që ne kemi pasur më përpara

----------


## Cimo

Spitali i Durresit ben thirrje per gjak
Mjeket e Spitalit te Durresit bejne thirrje per te ndihmuar me gjak pasi ne kete spital ka mungese te theksuar te sasise se gjakut. Ne lidhje me kete mjeket kerkojne ndihmen e te gjithe opinjonit publik per te dhuruar gjak per te plagosurit e shperthimit ne Gerdec.

Ndoka: Kerkojme ndihme per gjak, pika dhurimi gjaku ne Tirane dhe Durres
Duhet nje lloj sensibilizimi per te dhuruar gjak per te plagosurit. Numri i personave qe kerkojne gjak dhe ndihme eshte ne rritje. Jane hapur disa pika dhurimi gjaku ne Tirane dhe ne Durres. Per ti bere paraprite situates kemi marre konfirmime edhe nga homologet.  


Ofrohet ndihme nga shteti Maqedonas dhe Ambasada Amerikane
Shteti i Maqedonise dhe Ambasada Amerikane kane deklaruar ndihmen e tyre per permiresimin e situates. Pas thirrjes per ndihme nga autoritetet e vendit Republika e Maqedonise dhe Ambasada Amerikane ka dhene konfirmimin e tyre se do te jene te gatshme te ndihmojne ne cdo moment te nevojshem.

Ngjarja ne Gerdec, ministri i Jashtem maqedonas niset drejt Tiranes
Maqedonia shpreh solidaritetin e saj per ngjarjen e rende te nodhur ne Gerdec. Burime nga Ministria e Jashtme e Maqedonise bejne me dije ministri I Jashtem maqedonas, Antonio Milloshoski eshte nisur per ne Tirane, ku pritet te mberrije per rreth 45 minuta. Ai do te shkoje ne spitalin ushtarak per te dhuruar gjak ne shenje solidariteti per ngjarjen e rende.

----------

